# I need advice.



## HippyInEngland (Dec 30, 2009)

I never ask for advice on here, ever.

I think I have a problem and I am asking for advice now.

This has been in the same place for about 6-7 weeks.

It scabs up slightly.

But as I shower daily it is often cleaned and just looks like a red blotch.

It keeps getting itchy and my thoughts are heading in the negative direction.

Here is a pic.

Do any of you here think as I do?

eace:


----------



## Locked (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't want to throw you into a panic but I wld hve a doctor look at it...not so much that it looks like skin cancer but I wld not take a chance...my best friend had something similar and went in and had it checked out...he is glad he did because they caught it super early and his prognosis is great...he is a fair skinned Irish/German descent gentleman and the doctor told him he was wise to come in early on...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 30, 2009)

Not a doctor, a dermatologist, Hippy .  Don't worry and please use the back door


----------



## 420benny (Dec 30, 2009)

HIE, I have gotten skin cancer a couple times. The spots we thought were nothing were bad and some of the ones that looked real bad, were benign. You can't fool around with guessing. See a skin specialist and have a biopsy done if they suggest it. IT is your life, after all.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't know what you think. It looks infected. It could be something as simple as a topical infection or it could be skin cancer. You are just gona worry till you show it to a doctor..... run-quick-now take care of yourself. Better to know than to wonder.


----------



## Locked (Dec 30, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Not a doctor, a dermotologist, Hippy .  Don't worry and please use the back door



Well Art I wasn't recommending a Proctologist..... by doctor I meant dermotologist.....


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 30, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Well Art I wasn't recommending a Proctologist..... by doctor I meant dermotologist.....



:rofl: That might be his butt, Hamster lmao.  If that's your butt, Hippy, Hamster is right - proctologist :hubba: 

Not to worry you, Hippy, but I would get it checked out right off.  Any chance it's a bug/spider bite?  Does it hurt?

I'm sorry to say it, but it looks like an allergy to Lowlife AK47.  It's best that you send me your seeds and pick a different strain :hubba:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 30, 2009)

I would try covering it with a bandaid and antibiotic cream..if it doesnt heal in a few days call a dr...


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2009)

I recommend getting a knife and digging it out.  



Ok seriously I agree with 2dog.  Some Neosporin and a bandaid.  Might also try keeping it dry at all times, covering it up in the shower.


----------



## the chef (Dec 30, 2009)

Get a doc's opinion, could be anything from a bad boo boo to alleregies to the big c word. If it's been there more than a week go see a doc about it. You could start with the proctologist  but i would go a different route.


----------



## the chef (Dec 30, 2009)

:holysheep: i hope that not on your jackhammer:rofl:  a penicillin shot will prob do:shocked:


----------



## zipflip (Dec 30, 2009)

psoriasis maybe?

dont go to my doctor. he'll tell you its streess related and hopp you up on all sorts of head meds LOL


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 31, 2009)

I have no idea Hippy, but I agree with everyone else, if it's bothering you then just go get it checked.  I hope all goes well for you!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 31, 2009)

If it has not clear up in 6 or 7 weeks it is time for a Doc visit.


----------



## meds4me (Dec 31, 2009)

Take care of youre self and let us now what the doc thinks ? Meds ~


----------



## Alistair (Dec 31, 2009)

I was thinking psoriasis too.  Yeah, OHC is right, just go see the doctor.


----------



## umbra (Dec 31, 2009)

Not trying to scare ya HIE, but...I have a friend who developed a small blister on the palm of his hand. He was a carpenter. I told him to go to the doctor. They did a biopsy. It took a lab 6 weeks to identify. Cancer...very aggressive form. Only known treatment was amputation. They took his hand, gave him chemo and radiation. Hes been battling this for 20 years. It has since spread to his lymph nodes. Now it just a matter of time.:confused2:


----------



## Flyinghigh (Dec 31, 2009)

Hay Hippy, do you get little bumps before it starts to itch.?
If so I get them every freaken year because of Dry skin and I itch all the time intil they bleed and I use a lot of moisturizer and it Don't help and I just deal with it..
Yea I would go see a doc to make sure and as for cancer that don't look like any skin cancer I had either, I had that carcinoma basil cell cancer and had 3 of them and had cut 2 out and I dug the other one out and now I have a little hole between my eyes. Size of a bebe..   To much Sun.....


----------



## Flyinghigh (Dec 31, 2009)

Have you been bitten by a spider.? some can cause those marks too.


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 31, 2009)

HIE, I spent a couple hours on the web last night surfing all the skin cancer and skin eruption sites I could find. From the picture, I think it's just too impossible to know whether it's something serious or not. PLEASE do go to the doctors to be sure. We don't want anything to happen to you.


----------



## tcbud (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeps, HIE, dermatologist.

He will for sure know what it is.  I have had a couple skin cancers before, both looked totally different than the other.  My dad had lots and lots.  They burn them off or cut them off.

It looks like a skin problem more to me than the cancer.  JMO.

Good Luck to you and Happy New Year..get that looked at!


----------



## User (Dec 31, 2009)

veneral disease?  go see the dr and get a shot of penisilin.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Dec 31, 2009)

Yes hie get to the doctors, my wife when she is ill i say go to see doctors she never does and asks me what do i think her ailment at the time could have been.

Im a welder not a doctor honey.

looks harmless tbh but go just in case.

t4


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 31, 2009)

... 'n tell the doc TCVG recommends an Oz/wk dossage... as required for symptoms...


----------



## loolagigi (Dec 31, 2009)

dude, is that a sativa or indica?  cant tell by photo. maybe you are over watering?  it seems too early to harvest yet. happy new year.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Dec 31, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> psoriasis maybe?
> 
> dont go to my doctor. he'll tell you its streess related and hopp you up on all sorts of head meds LOL


 
Once I had a rash. I went to a doctor.
He took one look and told me that I had to bury all my food, burn all my clothes, get rid of my pets, power wash the entire house, stay away from work for weeks. Then he proceeded to write me a prescription for a topical ointment that was already over-the-counter-That was before he told me to leave his office and TOUCH NOTHING on the way out.
Gotta love my wife. After I came home so pissed and told her about this, she called and talked to his nurse and the nurse nailed it-Laundry Detergent.

Hippy,
By all means go to a dermatologist-If he's good, he'll nail it in a second and you won't have to burn your clothes, get rid of your pet, torch your house, etc, etc...


Gb


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 31, 2009)

User said:
			
		

> veneral disease? go see the dr and get a shot of penisilin.


 
:spit: 

Where's the sore located?


----------



## DonJones (Jan 1, 2010)

It looks like maybe on his forearm.

Man just get into a dermatologist and don't screw around with a normal doctor.  I when in with a sore that wouldn't heal, so the doc took one look at it and pronounced it Pre-cancerous lesion and without biopsying it froze it with liquid Nitrogen, screwed it up and now I have a crater approximate 3 mm deep and 16 to 18 mm that still isn't healed up over 3 months later and we will never know what the original lesion was.

Get it check man quickly.

Good smoking and have a Great New Year!


----------



## Mutt (Jan 1, 2010)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I never ask for advice on here, ever.
> 
> I think I have a problem and I am asking for advice now.
> 
> ...



It sucks bro...but a biopsy is in order....i got a couple...but its worth the peace of mind  If anything when they cut it out...most times it goes away for good


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 1, 2010)

Spider Bite


smoke in peace
KK


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jan 1, 2010)

kk we dont have spiders that bite you in the uk only you lucky folks in hot countries have them

lol

t4


----------



## the chef (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey HIE hows spot today?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 1, 2010)

Doc appt tomorrow Chef.

eace:


----------



## the chef (Jan 1, 2010)

Most awsome let us know bud.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 1, 2010)

cool - was wondering as well but didn't wana be a pain (more than usual).


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 1, 2010)

Good to hear Hippy!  Please let us know that your allright!


----------



## IRISH (Jan 1, 2010)

hippy, remember my story about the brown recluse spider bite on top of my head?it was ugly man...if a spider bite you will know for positive in a few days, cause it will go from what you showed to very extreme in a week...nothing to mess with brother...in the end (18 months), a simple antibiotic cured it in 10 days;;;Keflex...sp?...

being a woodsman though, i would say if that sore you have shown has gotten no worse, but has spread to your 'unmentionables', then yep, you got poison ivy, sumac, or oak...in that case, pour bleach right out of the jug over it, and let her air dry, and you'll be good tomorrow...

ps...my bill is in the mail bud...lol...

serious get her looked at friend...let us know something...and y'all quit passing that c word around please...got to many other good friends on that list...hope it's nothing to be alarmed about, and we will have a laugh over tomorrow brother...don't miss that appointment...and change your underwear...lol...


----------



## 420benny (Jan 2, 2010)

I only used it to get HIE to at least have it looked at. Always better to be safe than sorry, but there is that juju thang, too.....


----------



## IRISH (Jan 2, 2010)

i heard that bro benny...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 2, 2010)

I got bit by a brown recluse when I was in the army, it got me in the back of the neck, and all I new is that it itched, had it for a few weeks, it had made a small hole in my neck, luckily a buddy saw it, and said "you need to see the medics...lol.  I still have a scar from the hole, nasty things there Irish!


----------



## tcbud (Jan 2, 2010)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Doc appt tomorrow Chef.
> 
> eace:


 
Excellent.



> Gotta love my wife. After I came home so pissed and told her about this, she called and talked to his nurse and the nurse nailed it-Laundry Detergent.


 
Tide is notorious for skin reactions.


----------



## Alistair (Jan 3, 2010)

You know, when I was in Europe a long time ago, my weird skin allergies, rashes, stopped altogether.  Once I returned home, the weird, out of nowhere, hot rashes on my skin came back.  I suspected detergent back then.  I still have the problem.  Perhaps we should look for detergents that are hypo-allergenic? 

Well, let us know what's going on Hippy; you've got us worried for you.


----------



## viper (Jan 3, 2010)

looks like a cyst or a boil to me ----- do you shave that area ?


----------



## Locked (Jan 3, 2010)

Glad you are going to see a Doctor...good luck..it is probably nothing but better safe then sorry...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey HIE what did the Doc say?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 3, 2010)

I went to a walk in clinic as it was a Saturday.

By the way, its on my finger, not my Winkywoo.

I was told to go and see my general practitioner Monday morning, which is tomorrow.

The walk in clinic Dr who looked about 12 years old told me the itch that is working its way down my finger to the nail is showing whatever it is is spreading.

Then told me not to worry.

Yeah right :rofl:

Just as it happens I had to stop toking because this time of year as the house is always full of guests and the friends of our kids, so I stopped toking about 2 weeks ago.

My dreams are extremely lucid, the dreams I have feel like reality yet I know it is a dream.

I can control my dreams and they go in the direction I steer them, very odd yet strangly exciting as I control what happens.

Anyone ever had the same kind of dreams?

eace:


----------



## Locked (Jan 3, 2010)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I went to a walk in clinic as it was a Saturday.
> 
> By the way, its on my finger, not my Winkywoo.
> 
> ...



Yeah I hve not had one of those in quite awhile but i used to get them a lot...quite awesome...it's like being in a movie and you are able to control everything that is happening...they are quite vivid even though i am aware it's a dream...I usually wind up flying in those dreams like superman...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 3, 2010)

HIE is that the finger that holds you joints with? if so there your problem its going into DT:laugh:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 3, 2010)

I have awesome dreams sometimes several per night.   I love it because I used to only remember my dreams maybe twice a year.  Its a side effect of my seizure meds.  I'll take it.

Good luck with the appendage HIE.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 3, 2010)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> My dreams are extremely lucid, the dreams I have feel like reality yet I know it is a dream.
> 
> I can control my dreams and they go in the direction I steer them, very odd yet strangly exciting as I control what happens.
> 
> ...


The ability to control your dreams is extremely powerful and beneficial. There are people that spend there whole life on a quest to do so. I'm also a believer that the dream world is a real as our waking world and we can solve and accomplish things there that we can't within our waking minds. Enjoy it, because it's a lot of fun too!!

 For those that can't do this and might want to try. Program yourself, before you go to bed, to look at your hands while your dreaming. Basically you want to realize your dreaming (while dreaming) and then do something consciously. Programming the thought of looking at your hands is a great first step to achieving it.


----------



## Alistair (Jan 3, 2010)

I tried lucid dreaming before.  I got it to work, but after a week or so, I decided that it was something that I didn't really like doing.  It would take time to master it, though.  From that week's experiment I realized that confidence was quintessential. If you have confidence, then you are better able to control the dream and its players, but if you lose confidence, you lose control.  My brother used to have bad nightmares as a teenager.  So, he tried lucid dreaming in an effort to confront his tormentors. He told them that they weren't real, and that he was no longer afraid of them.  His nightmares went away.

Hippy,  the suspense must be killing you.  We're all hoping for good news.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 3, 2010)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> You know, when I was in Europe a long time ago, my weird skin allergies, rashes, stopped altogether. Once I returned home, the weird, out of nowhere, hot rashes on my skin came back. I suspected detergent back then. I still have the problem. Perhaps we should look for detergents that are hypo-allergenic?
> 
> Well, let us know what's going on Hippy; you've got us worried for you.


 
all clear and the arm and hammer clear no smells dyes perfumes etc..works well for me, tide, normal detergents burn my skin..


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 3, 2010)

also if sensitive do not..I repeat do not bleach your clothes sheets etc...I bleached a few white bras and slips once my poor shoulders were red and inflamed from the bleach..and I always rinse every cycle twice..


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi HIE...

I hope it turns out your malady clears up with some cream or treatment soon...  Every few years I'll go on the wagon from weed for a while to clear my head and lower my tolerance out of the stratosphere.  In 2006-2007 I stopped for about 10 months and during that time I had the most vivid, wacky dreams just about every night and I remember that sometimes I was toking in my dreams too...


----------



## tcbud (Jan 3, 2010)

I am pretty sure you can rule out skin cancer HIE, as it does NOT grow that fast....why they want you to catch it early...

Almost sounds like a fungus, they do move fast.  I am NOT a doctor tho...

Sure sign of ageing is when the Emergency Docs and the Police look like kids to you.

Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 3, 2010)

Hippy you didn't say it was your finger....haven't you heard of "soak it in cider"?....lol, seriousely...hope it's nothing serious!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 3, 2010)

I had something similar HIE, was itchy too. Got some special topical ointment sort of stuff, whatever I had dissapeared in the next week or so. 

If worst comes to worst, which it most likely wont, you've always got hemp oil to cure your woes .


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jan 4, 2010)

So hie whats the prognosis man hope its all good.

t4


----------



## Alistair (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks, 2Dog.  I should take more care to resolve the problem.  I've had the problem for years, and I'm just assuming that it's the detergent, but I never do anything about it.

Hippy, I hope the prognosis is good.


----------



## the chef (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah man hows spot today?  It's not a real doctor unless the ram a scope up your butt and then do that turn your head and cough thing :holysheep:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 4, 2010)

it may be a bite..some spider bites eat away at the skin...


----------



## IRISH (Jan 4, 2010)

ahh, apparently my brother Chef, you have not reached the age of 40 yet, for it ain't no scope they do that exam with. . and they don't even buy you dinner first...:rofl: 

the arm & hammer wash detergent works well for me. have used this over 30 years now. refuse to use anything else...

wow, call for help, and the masses answer brother hippy. . we worry about our own, theres no doubt. hope your cool...holler...


----------



## the chef (Jan 4, 2010)

I'll be there in 13 days and i hate the thumb!:holysheep:  son of a ......he never even called


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 4, 2010)

u guys wanna complain?? have any of u had an internal us? wait...maybe u have never mind I have seen the rec camera..lol..in any case the wand they use is HUGE!...


----------



## the chef (Jan 4, 2010)

aaaauuuggghghhhh 2dog no! Bad 2dog bad 2dog!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 4, 2010)

how else do you think they looked at my ovaries? they have pics of my insides....bwahahahahahaha


----------



## the chef (Jan 4, 2010)

:holysheep: aaaaaugh i don't like to think about looking at overies. Must see rambo blow something upp...................


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 4, 2010)

lol as long as they arent cutting it doesnt bother me..not as shy as I once was...:holysheep: 

no wonder so many men become us techs...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 4, 2010)

why is it that proctologists and dentists both have hands the size of ham hocks???....I hate going to the dentist, cause I know he scratched his junk that morning just like I did...lol...OPEN WIDER....WIDER


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2010)

:spit: 

:rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 4, 2010)

:confused2: Why anyone wants to be a Gynecologist? They only being it to you when it's sick :laugh:

Where You at HIE we want to know if you are gonna live?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2010)

Ewwwww ozzman.  

I think y'all scared HIE away....

:laugh:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 4, 2010)

dirty american humor sorry Hip...so undignified. 

and oz mine wasnt there cause it's sick..my eggs just dont come out..


----------



## FUM (Jan 5, 2010)

Yea what that Vapor Vixen above me said. Don't all the Hippies in England receive free medical. No really and for sure go see a Dr. Also duly note all the great Cannabis cures, while your calling the Dr.. Don't wait!!! Get in today, keep calling till someone sees you. Nip it in the bud. I'll shut up now. Peace out


----------



## Rdrose (Jan 6, 2010)

*Hey there Hippy!!!  What is the 'word' on you skin condition???*


----------



## captain1 (Jan 6, 2010)

Report PLEASE worried Here!


----------



## the chef (Jan 6, 2010)

HIE how's spot today? Make sure and take em fer a walk daily    got some people a little concerned including the ol cheffy bud. Hows it with ya?


----------



## Alistair (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah, we're concerned.  I imagine the doctor needs to have lab tests done, etc., and that takes time.  HIE is probably still waiting on the results.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 7, 2010)

YEEHAA.

Back at last.

4 inches of snow and I lose broadband for 3 days!!

I went to my local GP and he took a 'Scrape' off it and sent it away, I will be contacted sometime in the future, nothing works at speed here  

3 days worth of reading to catch up on now :rofl:

eace:


----------



## the chef (Jan 7, 2010)

WB! Here's to good news and your return!:bong: :48: :bong1:


----------



## tcbud (Jan 7, 2010)

Sounds good HIE, sounds like Doc was not overly concerned then?

...and thanks again for visiting the FGG.


loved the YEEEHA...you sound like a cowboy hitting the saloon after a long drive with doggies....


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm glad it was just the broadband HIE.
I figured you were still in line at the doc's office. 
thought we might not hear from you for weeks. 
I hope you get the results before it heals.


----------



## IRISH (Jan 7, 2010)

put some iso oil on it, and cover it up...  ...


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 8, 2010)

just squirt some windex on it..

if you have seen my big fat greek wedding the movie you will get that...lol


----------



## the chef (Jan 8, 2010)

i already told him to water and feed spot and walk him atleast twice a day


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 8, 2010)

It gets plenty of exercise as it is thanks Chef :rofl:

eace:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 8, 2010)

oh my..it's in good working order..


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 8, 2010)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> It gets plenty of exercise as it is thanks Chef :rofl:
> 
> eace:


 
OK it's the HAND right?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes my right hand.

Lucky guess or is it the way I hold my pen that is so obvious?

eace:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 8, 2010)

:giggle: No I was just assuming that the Hand gets lots of exercise- you know - :hubba:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes I understand fully.

Typing on a keyboard was what I was referring to.

Im sure you meant the same too.

eace:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 8, 2010)

ummm hmmmm.......:hubba:


----------



## the chef (Jan 8, 2010)

:rofl: HIE is back!


----------



## 420benny (Jan 8, 2010)

Funny thread. Glad things are okay, HIE


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jan 8, 2010)

:banana: :yay: :headbang2: :yay: :headbang2: :yay: :banana:​ 
HI HIE...

That's GREAT news!  I'm really glad that you went to Doctor Nutbutter to get things all checked out...  Have a very healthy 2010 and beyond, over there across the pond...  

Peace!


----------



## DonJones (Jan 9, 2010)

HIE,

I hope the report comes back negative.  At least the doctor took a sample bef ore treating it.  My VA doctor took one look at a lesion on my forearm, said "That is precancerous", squirted Liquid Nitrogen all over the area and sent me home.  No biopsy, referral to a dermatologist  or anything.  Now 3 months later I have a still healing crater 3 times as big as the original lesion, that has caused a depression in the the surrounding tissue nearly 5 mm deep and will never know what was really going on with the original lesion.  Part of the problem with the crater is that I'm diabetic (which he knows because he "manages" my diabetic treatment) and also because he said not to cover the freeze burn or give it any kind of wound care and it got infected.

Oh well, such is the joys of governmental controlled health care.

Great smoking and happy 2010.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 9, 2010)

hydro cortosone cream or as they call it here Cortate.

this cream fixes everything


----------

